# Has anyone every seen this?



## starsleeve (Nov 1, 2015)

I got 2 SLW from a local feed and seed when they were a few days old. One has some issues... It's like she stopped developing.












The second pic is what her sister looks like. I was wondering if you guys have ever seen or had this happen


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Some chickens have bigger combs than others.It is possible that the 2nd is a roo.
How old are they?


----------



## starsleeve (Nov 1, 2015)

I got them on May 20. It's like she comb stopped growing. And it's pink as well as her wattles


----------



## starsleeve (Nov 1, 2015)

Can you see it in this pic


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

She probably just has a small comb.At that age you'd know if the other was a roo.


----------



## starsleeve (Nov 1, 2015)

The other is laying so def not a roo. Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL That's a good way to tell. It's probably an err in her genetic makeup.


----------



## starsleeve (Nov 1, 2015)

I have 10 hens in total and I've never seen her in the nesting box. With her comb and wattles still pink plus her age I was concerned she would never lay.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have 4 EE's 3 started laying between 16-20 weeks the last one didn't lay or go in the boxes until 31.5 weeks.


----------



## MichaelA69 (Sep 5, 2015)

This may not be the case with this bird, but often stunted development happens to chicks which have been susceptible to intestinal damage caused by common diseases such as Cocci protozoa, bacterial enteritis, or intestinal worms. Immunity and the ability to absorb nutrients begins in the intestinal tract, so when damage is done at a young age, growth and vigor is stunted.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Just looks like a genetic whoopsie to me. She's paler than her sister because she's not in a lay cycle. She'll get red when she does. I wouldn't worry too much about it. Some chickens take up to 7 or 8 months to lay. My Brabanters did (and what a wait!)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

MichaelA69 said:


> This may not be the case with this bird, but often stunted development happens to chicks which have been susceptible to intestinal damage caused by common diseases such as Cocci protozoa, bacterial enteritis, or intestinal worms. Immunity and the ability to absorb nutrients begins in the intestinal tract, so when damage is done at a young age, growth and vigor is stunted.


I had a real obvious one with that. He was a few months old and was pooping blood. He got treated and was a runt for half a year. Then he grew into this massive BO roo.

I had a BO pullet that I got from a hatchery as a started pullet. She didn't lay until she was 9 months old. She just happened to come of age as it was getting into winter. Laid her first egg Christmas day. Then she proceeded to lay 366 eggs that next year. Every day and actually twice one day.


----------

